# golden mantella care sheet?



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

hi
thinking about getting some golden mantellas in the future, does any one know a good care sheet on these lilttle guys?
or if anyone on here owns them, advise would be great: victory:

thanks


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

here you go Amphibian Care >> Golden Mantella Frog (Mantella aurantiaca) Care


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

nice one thnks


----------

